# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Διατροφή >  Φρούτα στα παραδείσια

## Jordan

Καλησπερα , εχω δυο παραδεισια πουλακια (1 αρσενικο 1 θυλικο και δεν ειναι αρρωστα ) και εχει χθες και σημερα τους εχω βαλη 4 φρουτα αλλα δεν τρωνε τιποτα απο αυτα! :Confused0013: γιατι? συγκεκριμενα τους εβαλα μπανανα,μηλο,πορτοκαλη και κερασια αλλα δεν τρωνε τιποτα!  ::  :Confused0013:

----------


## maria ps

γειά σου καλή χρονιά! κι εγώ ένα ζεμπράκι που έχω δεν δοκίμαζε τίποτα απ ότι του έβαζα. επέμενα όμως και όταν έβαζα στα υπόλοιπα έβαζα πάντα και σ αυτό και τώρα παρατηρώ πως κατάλαβε οτι το εξτρά είναι λιχουδιά και ορμάει κατ ευθείαν μόλις του τα βάλω στο κλουβί, συνέχισε και θα τολμήσουν. είναι μάλλον επιφυλακτικά προς το παρόν

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Σιγά σιγά θα στα δοκιμάσουν όλα !! Οχι όλλα μαζί και τα τέσσερα που αναφέρεις jordan !! Επιμονή και υπομονή !!*

----------


## jk21

δοκιμασε πρωτα σε χορταρικα  και λαχανικα .εχουν να δωσουν σε μικρες ποσοτητες ,πολλα περισσοτερα απο τα φρουτα .Στην πορεια προσπαθεις και φρουτα *Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας*

----------


## Jordan

Ευχαριστω πολυ  :Icon E Biggrin:  θα τους δινω με υπομονη να δω τι θα γινει ....  :Happy0062:  :Happy0062: 

και ευχαριστω για το λινκ με τα χορτα ειναι πολυ χρησιμα!!!  :Happy:

----------


## COMASCO

εγω προσωπικα αν και δεν τα εχω αρκετο καιρο!!τα δικα μου τρωνε τα παντα!!και ολα δοκιμαζουν οτι τα βαλω!!δοκιμασε και σιγα σιγα απο περιεργια θα τα δοκιμασουν!!οπως ειπε και ο αλεξανδρος απο πανω θελει υπομονη και επιμονη!καλη συνεχεια...!!δοκιμασε και βρες αυτο το κατι που να τα κανει ''κλικ''!!π.χ εμενα αν και τα τρωνε ολα...οταν βλεπουν μαρουλι...κανουν σαν τρελα!!

----------


## Jordan

Ναι, σημερα τους εδωσα μαρουλι και αγγουρι και τα τσακισαν!!!! :Jumping0011:

----------


## nikos90

να ρωτήσω κάτι? πριν πάρω τα ζεμπράκια μ είχα ρίξει πολύ διάβασμα για να ξέρω τι με περιμένει και είχα διαβάσει κάπου οτι το μήλο συγκεκριμένα προκαλεί αργότερα πρόβλημα στο πεπτικό...ισχύει?

----------


## mitsman

Το μηλο μπορει να προκαλεσει προβλημα αν το αφησουμε και μαυρισει.... κατι που γινεται πολυ πολυ ευκολα... κατα τα αλλα βοηθαει στην πεψη!

----------


## jk21

> Το μηλο μπορει να προκαλεσει *προβλημα αν το αφησουμε και μαυρισει*.... κατι που γινεται πολυ πολυ ευκολα... κατα τα αλλα βοηθαει στην πεψη!



μονο τοτε !

----------


## xarhs

εγω στη κλουβα που εχω πολλα πουλια...... αφηνω ενα μεγαλο κομματι και τρωνε οσο θελουν........ δεν προλαβαινει να μαυρησει γιατι το τρωνε...!!!!

εγω αυτο που εχω παρατηρησει ειναι οτι οταν το ξεχναω και μαυρησει δεν τρωνε εκεινο το σημειο αλλα το καθαρο....  :wink:

----------

